# Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild) nipslip 1x



## steven91 (7 Sep. 2011)




----------



## didi0815 (8 Sep. 2011)

nice nice


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Sep. 2011)

Michaela hat ein Traum Busen.


----------



## 10hagen (8 Sep. 2011)

sehr nett.


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Sep. 2011)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Michaela hat ein Traum Busen.



und das was ihr höschen verbirgt ist ebenfalls ein traum...


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2011)

danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Sep. 2011)

hat sie nicht ein wenig zuviel an ?


----------



## guennitiem (8 Sep. 2011)

Michaela ist ein Traum.


----------



## happy58 (8 Sep. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Padderson (8 Sep. 2011)

sieht aus wie ne Küchenschürze. Die kann sie wirklich auch gleich weglassen


----------



## korat (8 Sep. 2011)

Na ja, da waren ja schon andere Einblicke möglich...finde es dann nicht mehr so spannend ! Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> und das was ihr höschen verbirgt ist ebenfalls ein traum...




Hast du es schon gesehen?


----------



## nightmarecinema (10 Sep. 2011)

Sie macht auch mit Kleidung einen ganz netten Eindruck. :thx:


----------



## Kuschelbär72 (10 Sep. 2011)

Heiße Maus


----------



## mechanator (10 Sep. 2011)

wow danke


----------



## braniff (11 Sep. 2011)

nipslips von pornodarstellerinnen sind einfach nur lächerlich!!


----------



## Drachen1685 (11 Sep. 2011)

.. wirklich hübsch - vielen dank dafür ..


----------



## intelfreak88 (11 Sep. 2011)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## Larry Leffer (11 Sep. 2011)

die habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Charly111 (11 Sep. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## JiAetsch (11 Sep. 2011)

nice :thx:


----------



## manne123 (11 Sep. 2011)

steven91 schrieb:


>



super Frau ... :WOW:


----------



## G3GTSp (18 Sep. 2011)

schönes bild ,danke


----------



## grex1981 (18 Sep. 2011)

Noch immer eine sehr hübsche Frau!!!


----------



## namor66 (19 Sep. 2011)

Sehr schönes Bild, vielen Dank!


----------



## vw kaefer (19 Sep. 2011)

echt spitze!!


----------



## willi winzig (19 Sep. 2011)

:drip::drip::drip::drip: very nice!!!!


----------



## hansi189 (19 Sep. 2011)

danke


----------



## trudering (19 Sep. 2011)

Danke-Schön wie immer


----------



## Rollibraten (19 Sep. 2011)

Hammer FOTO


----------



## ravwerner (21 Sep. 2011)

ja, ist schon sexy


----------



## sillywilly (21 Sep. 2011)

Very nice find.


----------



## mumell (24 Sep. 2011)

ned schlecht !!!!!!!


----------



## cancelleria (28 Sep. 2012)

immer noch schön


----------



## cancelleria (28 Sep. 2012)

immer noch sehr fein!


----------



## dommi05 (28 Sep. 2012)

dankeschööön


----------



## Bianchi (5 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schön :thumbup:


----------



## phantasieM (6 Dez. 2012)

ich finde...
sie sollte sich wieder ihrer alten Profession als Darstellerin widmen...


----------



## marriobassler (6 Dez. 2012)

ich mag sie weil se auch noch sympatisch iss


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

steven91 schrieb:


>


sehr schön:thx:


----------



## Stars_Lover (31 März 2013)

ein schöner anblick

danke dafür


----------



## Svensen (31 März 2013)

Immer wieder löckör diese Frau


----------



## kienzer (1 Apr. 2013)

huch ein nippelchen


----------



## nothing (14 Aug. 2013)

bei irgendwelchen Promis kann ich es ja verstehen, aber warum bei ehemaligen Pornostars ein Nippel überhaupt noch Aufmerksamkeit erregt, erschließt sich mir nur bedingt.


----------



## wolfgang_69 (15 Aug. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## BossRami (16 Aug. 2013)

Was will Mann mehr


----------



## paulnelson (16 Aug. 2013)

Da war sie aber sehr zeigefreudig - kennt man sonst überhaupt nicht von ihr ...


----------



## marriobassler (16 Aug. 2013)

die iss einfach süß


----------



## maveric400 (17 Aug. 2013)

die hat schon mehr gezeigt


----------



## Shabba (22 Aug. 2013)

Super Bilder.Danke


----------



## BigCityLife (1 Sep. 2013)

Ficken kann sie besser die Drecksau


----------



## afirep (23 Sep. 2013)

...sehr nett anzusehen...


----------



## zoras (10 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## TigerB (16 Okt. 2014)

immer noch sexy


----------



## esspee420 (5 Feb. 2015)

Huiuiui. Danke


----------



## robsen80 (5 Feb. 2015)

Oldie but Goldie! :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## ralph-maria (5 Feb. 2015)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## thealmightyzeus (13 Feb. 2015)

Sitzt perfekt das Kleid ;-)

Danke dafür !


----------



## gerdicom (14 Feb. 2015)

steven91 schrieb:


>



Ich finde sie süß :thx:


----------



## snoop163 (26 Sep. 2015)

Sauber!! Danke


----------



## DefLow712 (26 Sep. 2015)

die alte  geil.


----------



## januzaj11 (27 Sep. 2015)

Sie macht auch mit Kleidung einen ganz netten Eindruck


----------



## blackpearl (27 Sep. 2015)

Naja, mich Reizt die nicht mehr, wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Kilometer die schon drin hatte.

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, hier sind Leute die benehmen sich so, als wenn die noch nie vorher ein paar nackte Titten gesehn haben. Ich glaub ich kann hier ein Bild von meiner 80 Jährigen Oma wo man ein Nippel sieht posten, und alle findens geil. ^^

So das musste einfach mal gesagt sein.
In diesem Sinne


----------



## goldaunano (2 Okt. 2015)

Super - THX!


----------



## astra56 (2 Okt. 2015)

nice view thanks


----------



## Chrissy001 (3 Okt. 2015)

Danke für "Gina Michaela".


----------



## CHIEFROCKER (12 Okt. 2015)

Damals heiss, jetzt heiss, danke!


----------



## marriobassler (13 Okt. 2015)

eine supersüsse


----------



## Röseberg (17 Okt. 2015)

naja, von der hat man nun wirklich schon alle äußeren und inneren Körperpartien gesehen. Da haut einen so ein Nipslip nicht mehr um ...


----------



## bandor (22 Okt. 2015)

sehr schön, danke.


----------



## luke.b91 (22 Okt. 2015)

Immernoch heiß diese Dame


----------



## green-devil (29 Okt. 2015)

Schade dass sie nicht weitermacht  Danke


----------



## Essen4 (9 Dez. 2015)

Sehr hübsch


----------



## hump (9 Dez. 2015)

nice, nice :thumbup:


----------



## Rambo (9 Dez. 2015)

Eine super Frau!
:thx:


----------



## atomkoffer (3 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön!


----------



## oberklatscher (5 Apr. 2016)

da war sie noch scharf ;-)


----------



## NiceOne (9 Apr. 2016)

Ups!  hübsch hübsch


----------



## rafeta (9 Apr. 2016)

Ich sehe sie immer wieder gerne. Danke sehr


----------



## weidi (13 Apr. 2016)

Michaela ist einfach ne geile Wucht:thumbup::thx:


----------



## capri216 (1 Okt. 2016)

Früher war die echt heiß


----------



## Ordell Robbie (2 Okt. 2016)

capri216 schrieb:


> Früher war die echt heiß


mit cirka fünf ladungen im gesicht?


----------

